# Freezing fresh foie gras



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Helllo everyone,

I ordered some fresh grade A foie gras and due to a fluke I ended up with 1.7 pounds all to my self, which is like a 2 year supply.  I'm wondering if I can vaccume seal it and freze it and what to expect when I thaw it out - I've never worked with the stuff frozen.

I'd rather not freeze it... but you know...

Thanks.

CDF


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

All the times that I have purchased Foi Gras from my purveyors, it has always come frozen, so I guess the answer would be "yes."


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

What's it like after it has been frozen?  I'm Imagining that more grease excapes when you cook it... What technique do you use when you cook the frozen stuff?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since it is vac packed and sold frozen . Be careful you may actually be freezing it twice, which will effect quality slightly. I get it frozen, and in fact slice it while semi frozen as it is less wasteful and messy . I slice it with a piece of piano wire, because it sticks to any knife wet or dry .


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I make what is called a "Torchon" from the whole liver.

I take the foi gras while it is still somewhat frozen inside and using gloved hands and a small knife work through the liver to remove as many of the veins as I can, then the whole thing is re-shaped into a cylinder shape, wrapped in cheesecloth, then poached in chicken stock and white wine.

For me it is a one time use.

I find no discernable difference in texture from the frozen liver.


----------



## luckyslevin (Jun 28, 2010)

i've never worked with foie gras mind you, but I'd imagine that freezing it in a bath of duckfat would be just fine. just tap against a counter and let sit to get as much air out as you can and then freeze quickly. Regardless of what you do, freeze quickly but not with direct cold. it helps keep ice crystals from forming up big inside of whatever you are freezing.


----------

